# Hardware id



## pking (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Womit kann ich diese Id auf dem screeneshot ändern? Wenn ich die per registry ändere dann erstellt die sich immer wieder neue! Ich muss die unbediengt ändern, da sonst meine andere Karte nicht funktioniert! (FCC)

gruss,
pking


----------



## jaquline (6. Dezember 2005)

Das wird meines Wissens nach, eher schwierig/unmöglich werden, da das eine explizit
dem Gerät zugeordnete Nummer ist, wie zum Beispiel die Serien-Nummer eines druckers.
Ich würde dir vieleicht empfehlen nen Firmware Update zu machen, falls dies möglich ist.
Ansonsten lass ich mich wie immer gerne etwas besseren belehren.

vlg Jaquline


----------

